# Bid per inch



## FISHERBOY

Just wondering who bids per inCH, i hav a new place and they were asking for a per inch price, a large lot at leaSt a backhoe with a pusher and 3 trucks, i was thinking about a $1,000.00 per inch


----------



## ff610

Tough call. I usually just increase the pricing in increments. Where's the deepest part of the lot?


----------



## Mick76

how many ac is the lot? is it cut up or open?


----------



## Rc2505

Does your 1,000 dollars per inch include salt? Does it have to be done by a certain time? Is the lot wide open, or does it go the whole way around the building? Is there a place to stack snow? Your asking such an open ended question, there is no way it can be answered without alot more detail. Let us know, I am sure someone here can help.


----------



## forestfireguy

How big in acres and how long do they expect it to take? A broken up lot will take longer even if the acreage dictates a certain amount of time...........


----------



## tman3007

We plowed by the inch exclusively and with great success with this format.

We had a 24 hour Walmart out here in Colorado. The reason I feel comfortable telling you our rates is because USM just took over and I have no desire to work for them and their "minimum wage" rates.

Anyways, here is exactly how we billed out our store for the past 3 years. We had two trucks and 2 shovelers on this site and that's all!!! Our skid was on site for pushbacks but that was at the end of the event.

$2500.00 for 0-4" (1x)

$3750.00 for 4-8" (1.5x)

$5000.00 for 8-12" (2x)

$500 for every inch over a foot

I also had a clause that if the snow event was a long and slow storm, our rates started over every 8 hours to protect our time. Cuz they wanted us there to manage the aisles, entrances and walkways through the duration of any long daytime events. We certainly didn't mind that either.

Salt was not included in this pricing. We charged $200.00 per ton of salt applied. Average amount of salt applied per event was approx 2.5 - 3 tons. So we could bill out over $3000.00 for one small store in less than 3 hours and be on our way to our other locations. It was a great run while we had the store. By the way, we had ZERO complaints from management in 3 snow seasons regarding billing. 

This was definitely a money making store for us. A 0-4" event took us almost exactly 2.5 hours to complete from beginning to end. 

Our store was isolated in a smaller town up in the mountains at 8500 feet. That is why I bid the property this way. We had TONS of small events (1" or less) so this was great for our bottom line. However, Colorado Springs which was 30 minutes away had tons of Walmart locations and all the companies down there billed by the hour or had a flat rate contract. That simply wasn't what we wanted to do. 

Per inch can be a very profitable way to go if you have a zero tolerance account and both parties understand the billing process. Best of Luck!

Todd


----------



## mcabell

TMan,

That is some great info. I am about to bid a site that is about 290,000 square feet (6.5 acres). 


Your pricing model is exactly what I was looking for, and the numbers that I came up with were pretty close to yours. 
This is my 1st time bidding on a job like this, we have commercial properties but the contracts were existing when I came to the company.

My question is how large was this walmart that you serviced? Anything close to the 6.5 acres?

Thanks in advance (its great to see someone share some pricing info on this site, everyone thinks that someone is out to get them but in reality there are plenty of parking lots for us all to plow)


----------



## Longae29

tman3007;1056824 said:


> them and their "minimum wage" rates.
> 
> We had two trucks and 2 shovelers on this site and that's all!!! Our skid was on site for pushbacks but that was at the end of the event.
> 
> $2500.00 for 0-4" (1x)
> 
> $3750.00 for 4-8" (1.5x)
> 
> $5000.00 for 8-12" (2x)
> 
> $500 for every inch over a foot
> 
> This was definitely a money making store for us. A 0-4" event took us almost exactly 2.5 hours to complete from beginning to end.
> 
> Todd


$500.00 an hour for a truck is nice. I wouldnt work for usm and their peanuts either if i was making that kind of money.


----------



## Luther

tman3007;1056824 said:


> We charged $200.00 per ton of salt applied. Average amount of salt applied per event was approx 2.5 - 3 tons.


Nice! :salute:



mcabell;1068953 said:


> TMan,
> 
> That is some great info.
> 
> Thanks in advance (its great to see someone share some pricing info on this site, everyone thinks that someone is out to get them but in reality there are plenty of parking lots for us all to plow)


----------



## Longae29

plowing for $500/hour salting at $.10 per lb.


----------



## Luther

Longae29;1068980 said:


> plowing for $500/hour salting at $.10 per lb.


We have a new hero! :salute:


----------



## ajslands

Longae29;1068980 said:


> plowing for $500/hour salting at $.10 per lb.


Plowing a $60 an hour salting at $1 pr table spoon


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I have never done by the inch pricing before and I have an account to bid-out this way, my question is if its 1-3, 3-5,-5-8, 8+ and time and material......the price for 3-5 should be time and a half of the 1-3 and the 5-8 is double the 1-3?? secondly it its a 4inch event, thats the price they are charged(160) or if its 7 inches thats the price charged(220)....flat rate???? time and material is what I charge by the hour???
110 160 220 270 time and material is $110...would that be right??? no salt just plowing.....help me out here guys sorry if this is confusing


----------



## Longae29

TwoBrosLawn;1072508 said:


> I have never done by the inch pricing before and I have an account to bid-out this way, my question is if its 1-3, 3-5,-5-8, 8+ and time and material.8+ is probably on a time and materials basis.....the price for 3-5 should be time and a half of the 1-3 and the 5-8 is double the 1-3??if thats how much longer you think its going to take secondly it its a 4inch event, thats the price they are charged(160) or if its 7 inches thats the price charged(220)....flat rate????theres a question in there somewhere, i'm just not sure where. time and material is what I charge by the hour???yes that is what time and materials is
> 110 160 220 270 time and material is $110...would that be right???if $110 is your 1-3'' price, thats what you charge if it snows that much no salt just plowing.....help me out here guys sorry if this is confusingyou are making it way more confusing than what it is.


This isnt rocket science, you charge what you plow.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Thanks for being an a$s about it, along with everyone else on this forum who already has the answers people are looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longae29

Question asked and answered, how about "thank you?"


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

I forgot the thank you, sorry


----------



## nickmessina

ff610;1056658 said:


> Tough call. I usually just increase the pricing in increments. Where's the deepest part of the lot?


how much would you charge for a parking lot that i can do in 3 hours with 2 inches of snow with L30 volvo with a 12 foot snow pusher 900? for first two inches then a additional 300 evrey 2 inches more


----------

